# what is readiris?and how can i get it?



## milanello (Nov 24, 2004)

hi
i find dpe.dus file in my doucoment and i dont know what should i do with it.i check ur site i find that one of ur member had the same problem and by downloading the program from hp site he solved his problem.i checked this site i know that i need 'readiris' but i dont know what is it and how can i download it if it is possible.please help me or give ma another sulotion to solve my problem with DPE.DUS file.
yours,
Hamide


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What is it that your having trouble with?
What operating system do you have?

buck


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I doubt that it is readiris that you need. It is OCR(optical character recognition) software


----------



## NightLord (Sep 29, 2004)

dpe.dus is a readiris file, but why bother when you didn't even know you had it?
It may be copied there when you installed a scanner or something (do you have one?)
Like Dave said Readiris is a character recognition program that helps you to extract text from e.g. a picture or pdf file. 
Why bother if you don't have that installed? Just delete the freakin file and your problem is solved 

/NL


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

If you installed an HP scanner it probably came with a trial version of read iris. I find it's better to just type the document by hand because with read iris I had to correct to many mistakes. I had a trial of another product that worked great and I can't remember the name but the full version was way too expensive compared to how fast I can type it in for cheap.


----------



## milanello (Nov 24, 2004)

buck52 said:


> What is it that your having trouble with?
> What operating system do you have?
> 
> buck


hi
the main trouble is that whenever i use my word files i find difficulty and the i find that the source of it is that file.i dunno why  .
my operating system is xp porfessional
thanks,
milanello


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Have you looked in your program files to see if you have the read iris program? May not even be read iris just some OCR program that got installed with your scanner. You most likely got it when installing an HP scanner though. Search your program files and see if it's in there or check you HP software and see what OCR software it came with. If you do have it and don't need it then uninstall it with add remove programs. If you have an HP scanner then I would e-mail them for help and if you don't have an HP scanner then I have no clue where else the file could come from. A google search brings up this info.



DPE.DUS in My Documents

This file is related to the OCR software that comes with HP scanners. 
It is not a virus. When you use the scanner this file gets dumped into 
your My Documents folder. If you search Google Groups you can find 
further technical information and the name of the firm that developed 
the scanner software for HP. 

Usually appears as the file DPE.DUS. Typically appears after installing scanner software which contains this technology


----------

